# Looking for People to talk to here



## Swordsman_Kirito (Mar 17, 2019)

I know I've made an introductory post but I'm just making this post because I'd like to talk to some people here. I'm socially awkward and just trying to the layout of the place.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We are all socially awkward here lol. 



You might try posting for people to talk to in our Social Anxiety Friends and Connections forum, you might get better luck there. Also, just joining in posting with other members here at SAS can bring more chances to chat with new people. 



Good luck.


----------



## Greatthinker (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi, we can talk. Tell me about yourself or chat with messenger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ello


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey, do you have an Facebook or other means of chat?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Swordsman_Kirito said:


> I know I've made an introductory post but I'm just making this post because I'd like to talk to some people here. I'm socially awkward and just trying to the layout of the place.


Hey, we can talk if you wanna &#128578;


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I wish I had someone to talk to, but I could find the perfect companion and it wouldn't work out because of my anxiety. There is no hope.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Maslow said:


> I wish I had someone to talk to, but I could find the perfect companion and it wouldn't work out because of my anxiety. There is no hope.


But if the person understands then it would work out.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Elle Knight said:


> But if the person understands then it would work out.


Maybe, but I doubt it. Anxiety affects your ability to think clearly, so your real self doesn't come through. I dunno. Maybe it's possible.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Maslow said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > But if the person understands then it would work out.
> ...


It's possible&#128522; yes, anxiety hinders one from being the correct version of themself. But as I say, a partner who has an idea of what anxiety entails they will have enough patience to allow you to try and be yourself.


----------

